# Question of fish compatability



## Braincage (Mar 9, 2012)

Soo i'm moving at the end of the month and upgrading my 10g tank to a 36g. was thinking of getting german blue rams but also love the look of gouramis. Question is are they compatible? Any info or possible alternatives would be great. also thinking i may go full out and plant this tank. it will be a center piece in my living room. Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yes they are. But careful with gouramis, they are pretty much known to carry parasite. If you are doing a full out planted tank, do 8-10 rams, a good school of cardinals, some pencil fish, some cory... I would skip the gouramis.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gouramis can be aggressive depending on which ones you get.


----------



## Braincage (Mar 9, 2012)

Also since i am thinking of planting this tank any suggestions for plants would be great! I've never had a planted tank before. Any ideas for substrate would be greatly appreciated aswell.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

I, too, love the look of gouramis. The only ones I've found to be aggressive (and only towards other gouramis) are the three-spot and the opaline gouramis. In fact, I've got one right now that's causing me a lot of grief. I have found the pearl, dwarf, chocolate, and giant gouramis all to be quite peace loving.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you looking to have CO2 in the tank or just light and ferts? Are you looking for short ground cover type plants or a mixture of background and foreground plants? What type of lighting are you using? Vals are nice plants. Crypts are also good plants. Hygrophyllia types are good. And of course some amazon swords do well. There are usually some nice and healthy plants being sold here on a regular basis but you must be quick as they sell fast.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

waterbox said:


> I, too, love the look of gouramis. The only ones I've found to be aggressive (and only towards other gouramis) are the three-spot and the opaline gouramis. In fact, I've got one right now that's causing me a lot of grief. I have found the pearl, dwarf, chocolate, and giant gouramis all to be quite peace loving.


I have a gold gourami that is the biggest prick in my tank. He is now with my cichlids and tries to pick on them with little success.


----------



## Braincage (Mar 9, 2012)

I dunno if i want co2 or at least not at first. I think thats something I'll work up to. I'd like to have foreground and background plants to give an illusion of depth but also an open space in the middle with a carpeting of something. Possibly some rocks and wood.


----------



## Braincage (Mar 9, 2012)

This is the tank i'm buying at the end of the month. Aqueon® 36 Gallon Bow Front Aquarium Ensemble - Aquarium Stands - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

I have that tank bought it just before christmas. housing 6 German blue rams,few dwarf corys,white clouds,danios, 1 bnp it has someplants I'll try an post a picture.


----------



## Braincage (Mar 9, 2012)

A pic would be great thanks.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the same tank. I really like it. I have a few pics in my tank journal thread.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Some pics from my phone.

























Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Braincage (Mar 9, 2012)

also would angel fish go well with GBR's?


----------

